# Suggestions?



## 98_Altima_PR (Jan 20, 2005)

Im lookin into gettin a turbo for my auto 98 nissan altima, any suggestions or good websites that might specialize in that for my car, also interested in gettin a cold air intake or short ram intake? ur suggestions on which on is better for my 98? Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Contact Jim Wolf Technology, they have probably the best R&D on the Nissan ECU reprogramming for turbo applications. They are not showing anything but might more info for you.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

trust me man, for an auto its not worth all the trouble and money, 
you need new headers, exhaust, and a whole bunch of other crap, and its still an auto, i know u love ur car, i was thinkin of the same thing, but really, it isnt worth it.


----------

